# Hornady dies



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it just me or are they garbage? I hate the zip spindle. 
Anyone want to buy a set of hornady .375 ruger dies? I need to buy a set of rcbs dies. If you're interested ignore all of the previous comments. You'll love them.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with mine (22-250, 25-06, 270 WSM, 45 ACP). I tried RCBS and didn't find them as easy to adjust as the Hornady. To each their own though!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I just can't ever seem to tighten it enough to hold the zip spindle. I'll tighten it up hard as I can and it zips right through with hardly any resistance. Lube the necks plenty but still yanks that zip spindle right through like its nothing.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just went and looked at my Hornady dies with the zip spindles. I've never had any problems with them. I backed the lock nut off a titch just to see, ran one of Lisa's .243 brass through it and I'll be danged, it skipped a couple treads! I tightened it back up and ran a couple more through and no problem. I can see where you could have a problem. 
I'm not sure what a great benefit Hornady thinks the zip spindle is. I don't see the big problem with screwing it up or down and locking it there. I usually screw it down until it decaps reliably every time and never adjust it again. Overall, I really like the dies. Except for the oversized cases that ruin the stack of uniform sized cases of other manufacture's dies. It just messes up the feng shui and harmony of my reloading room. :mrgreen:
Maybe you could try some red lock-tight on the threads.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My old ones (30 years, 7MM Mag) work great.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

35whelen said:


> I just can't ever seem to tighten it enough to hold the zip spindle. I'll tighten it up hard as I can and it zips right through with hardly any resistance. Lube the necks plenty but still yanks that zip spindle right through like its nothing.


Hey cuz I had the same problem with a used .308 Hornady die I bought. I called Hornady and they replaced the parts that didn't work very fast. Not a fan of Hornady dies but their customer service was awesome. Didn't even charge me shipping, everything was free.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

All of my dies are Hornady and when I first started reloading I didn't have the zip spindle tightened enough so I had a similar issue. It wasn't until I put my crescent wrench on there and tightened it that it stopped.

I now only use a LEE decapping die to pop primers out so the zip thingy is just there for looks...helps keep my dies clean too!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> All of my dies are Hornady and when I first started reloading I didn't have the zip spindle tightened enough so I had a similar issue. It wasn't until I put my crescent wrench on there and tightened it that it stopped.
> 
> I now only use a LEE decapping die to pop primers out so the zip thingy is just there for looks...helps keep my dies clean too!


Hahaha I do the same when reloading for .308 with my only set of Hornady dies. Decap them first with an RCBS decapper.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i guess ill try putting the ratchet to it. i have successfully used them before but not for quite a while. ill keep trying with em but id switch em out for rcbs in a heartbeat.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

My dies are mostly RCBS, one set of Whidden's, and the rest Hornady's. I've used plenty of Lee's, some Redding's, most every brand really. RCBS would probably win my vote for best dies, but I think Hornady makes a great product. I've had this happen with the zip spindle too, take a crescent to it. I get my dies wrench-tight every time anyways to avoid movement, so it's no hassle to me. I really like the design of Hornady's seater dies though, more so than RCBS. The free floating seater plug allows better bullet alignment during the entire seating process and keeps runout to a minimum. I think RCBS makes the most simple and durable design, but my Hornady's have been great too.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Smoot said:


> My dies are mostly RCBS, one set of Whidden's, and the rest Hornady's. I've used plenty of Lee's, some Redding's, most every brand really. RCBS would probably win my vote for best dies, but I think Hornady makes a great product. I've had this happen with the zip spindle too, take a crescent to it. I get my dies wrench-tight every time anyways to avoid movement, so it's no hassle to me. I really like the design of Hornady's seater dies though, more so than RCBS. The free floating seater plug allows better bullet alignment during the entire seating process and keeps runout to a minimum. I think RCBS makes the most simple and durable design, but my Hornady's have been great too.


+1 on that.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I use rcbs dies for everything else I load but .375 ruger. Love em. Maybe that's why hornady dies are so frustrating for me.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok maybe they're ok. Got out crescent wrench n cranked it down really tight. Zip spindle stays put now. Was able to crank out 20 rds pretty quick


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just remember, when all else fails get a bigger hammer. Or in this case a wrench.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Hornady dies? When did he die, and what was the cause of death?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

He slipped on a zip spindle


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

massmanute said:


> Hornady dies? When did he die, and what was the cause of death?


1981. Plane crash. Oh wait, you were kidding?


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Smoot said:


> 1981. Plane crash. Oh wait, you were kidding?


Yes, I couldn't resist the play on words.


----------

